# Managed area draw



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

Well we are hours away from finding out. Post up your results, I can't wait!!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I can tell you right now that I got opening morning at Shiawasse.:evilsmile

I will need a guide though.


----------



## Quack Smacker (Jul 24, 2010)

when and were do they post it at?


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can check at mid nite??


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

Last year I thought I checked at midnight. I'll be up anyways so I'll be checking for sure. 

To check it just goto the dnr site then goto drawing results. All you will need is you DL number.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

cant wait. ive had the link to check it saved in my favorites for two weeks now


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

I try not to get pumped up over it just to be let down year after year


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Here ya go ladies and gents.

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

dang, didn't get it. Ha, I guess I'm the first person to check


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

2nd morning Shiawassee Flats

[SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2010 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.
*[/SIZE]


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

un-freaking-believable


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

franky said:


> dang, didn't get it. Ha, I guess I'm the first person to check


nah i checked at 12:01...result wasn't worth posting.


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Notta,but my son and I did get our opening day gun deer at Shiawassee River!!!


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

same as always maybe some else in my party got drawn , Im going to stop giving the extra money and put it towards ammo so I can skybust at FP with the best of them


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Opening Day PM at Fish Point....HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Got to love those words! Congratulations! You are successful! Opening day am! Shiawassee River SGA here I come!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Opening day am Shiawasse for me!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My brother and I both hit for Fish Pt 2nd day AM!!!!!!! Whoooo hooooo


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2010 Reserved Waterfowl drawing. Over 20yrs of the same
message is getting quite old........


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

thats a big no for me to


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in!!! 2nd day AM Harsens Island


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never done this...and i dont know why. I have a question about where you get your draw for. Do you apply for a certain managed area or is it totally random where you get drawn for?


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Same as always, unsuccessful in the 2010 Reserved Hunt. 13 years in a row! Even put 2nd day PM as my first choice this year and still struck out!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Drew opening am at srsga.... Hopefully this years draw till turn out better than last years.... Pretty much dead last! Two years in a row... Not to bad : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Another opening day in the bay!!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

1st time applying for a reserved hunt and...























I didn't get drawn :lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

NP-2nd Morning


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

My oldest got drawn for NQP Sunday PM. 1 person outta 4 aint bad I guess. Steve


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sampsons_owner said:


> My oldest got drawn for NQP 2nd PM. 1 person outta 4 aint bad I guess. Steve


We're 2 for 5 thus far...my bros still gotta check his.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

We are 2 for 4 as well... Still haven't heard on 3 and 4. So far so good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I honestly can't remember the last time I drew an opener



this karma thing is over rated.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Branta...how did ya' do on the Ohio draws??


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

No draw, but I'm sure if any of the people that I've taken when drawn in the past will return the favor if they get drawn:lol:


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Disappointing, I was hoping to take the kids to Fish Point for the PM draw. We went 0 for 4, all with the PM youth hunt as first choice. 14th year in a row unsuccessful, but this was the first year we had applied for the PM youth preference hunt as first choice.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I'll be right back I'm gonna go buy a lottery ticket. 

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2010 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.

SECOND DAY PM
FISH POINT 

I forgot what it felt like to get a draw.


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

Opening day am Shiawasse never thought i would get it two years in a row


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

1 for 4 in our group. Fish Point, second day PM. My dad got drawn for it and asked if he could borrow my decoys...:16suspect
Probably didn't help that one guy did it online and entered his drivers license # wrong...


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Duck madness said:


> Opening day am Shiawasse never thought i would get it two years in a row


 i didnt get drawn, but this guy did, and im his guide for the day.


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

Didn't get drawn this year, but there is always next year, and the year after, and the year after that.


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

870 said:


> i didnt get drawn, but this guy did, and im his guide for the day.


 HAHA thats funny my guide josh. Any way lets hope the duck gods are good to us


----------



## Quack Smacker (Jul 24, 2010)

had three in for opener at shiawassee none got drawn. i got second a.m out there.


----------



## FREDTHEWELDER (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes got opener at FP am draw 3rd time in 6 years can't wait


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Where should I hunt if I didnt get a draw?


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

SchuStrings32jg said:


> Where should I hunt if I didnt get a draw?


where there are ducks....out on the bay may be a good choice....seriously, go scout and you'll find alot of places where there are birds...Like I said, the Bay i usually a good place to start....


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

Opening day AM at Fishpoint. Doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

2 for 2 here...AM draws for Sat. & Sun. @ the Shi.:evil:


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

SchuStrings32jg said:


> Where should I hunt if I didnt get a draw?


Charity Islands or Sand pt


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Are crew went 9 for 10 we will be hunting all across the state from morning to night and we also got some kids from the half way house to let us take them out to the youth hunt........should be fun.


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't get drawn but I got the invite for opener AM at Nayanqing and Second day PM Nayanqing. Shoot be a good opening weekend.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

didn't get drawn, but the wife got shiawassee for the second day AM looks like she'll be hunting this year.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

smoke73 said:


> 2 for 2 here...AM draws for Sat. & Sun. @ the Shi.:evil:



congrats to yewwwwww.

hope you don't trip out there. why, that'd be just terrible.... :rant:






> didn't get drawn, but the wife got shiawassee for the second day AM looks like she'll be hunting this year.


I even tried that this year and she DOES hunt. Nada.

(I've gotta find a new lucky rabbit's foot!)


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Branta said:


> congrats to yewwwwww.
> 
> hope you don't trip out there. why, that'd be just terrible.... :rant:
> 
> ...


I see the little lady is taking over all your karma... and luck haha... Russ, what are you going to do not winning boats, guns, getting great deals on ecallers etc....Your best days are behind ya it seems :lol::lol:


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

wife usually hunt's, but only when it's warm out so the opener should be good for her.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

FREDTHEWELDER said:


> Yes got opener at FP am draw 3rd time in 6 years can't wait


Hey, I'm glad for ya, congrads.......

Just a Comment tho ?......There's something wrong with the system. When a guy gets 3 yrs out of 6 and I haven't been drawn in over twenty years ?
Kinda makes a guy wonder. Like they know I've got bad breath or what ?
Just doesn't seem right in my books...........


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike L said:


> Hey, I'm glad for ya, congrads.......
> 
> Just a Comment tho ?......There's something wrong with the system. When a guy gets 3 yrs out of 6 and I haven't been drawn in over twenty years ?
> Kinda makes a guy wonder. Like they know I've got bad breath or what ?
> Just doesn't seem right in my books...........


Ive never noticed that you had bad breath but ill take your word for it.:lol: I dont mind if i get drawn or not just as long as one of the fellas in my loop get it.:evil:2nd day am.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I dont mind if i get drawn or not just as long as one of the fellas in my loop get it.:evil:2nd day am.[/QUOTE]

AGAIN ? !.......I "Know" where you go, I wouldn't be surprised to see incoming in that particular zone........:evil:


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike L said:


> Hey, I'm glad for ya, congrads.......
> 
> Just a Comment tho ?......There's something wrong with the system. When a guy gets 3 yrs out of 6 and I haven't been drawn in over twenty years ?
> Kinda makes a guy wonder. Like they know I've got bad breath or what ?
> Just doesn't seem right in my books...........


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

0 for 4. Congrats to those who hit and good luck out there.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never succeed in this draw until this year. Do the successful hunters receive notice in the mail? Just asking because mine has not yet arrived.
Thanks.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hankrt said:


> I have never succeed in this draw until this year. Do the successful hunters receive notice in the mail? Just asking because mine has not yet arrived.
> Thanks.


i dont think they mail anything to you if you registered for the draw via web. when you get to signup satuday morning they will have a successful hunter list in front of them and they validate your license number with the one on their list. If i was you i would print off your successful draw notice as backup proof.


----------

